# If the Nets get Jermaine O'Neal....



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

They would have a trio almost as good as ours with Kidd, JO and VC. Assuming they'd have to give up RJ and Krstic, what a division the Atlantic would become!!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Minor detail being that J-O is horribly overrated and isn't going to make the Nets that much better.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

agreed. With or without JO the Nets are still 5th in my east, at the best.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Regardless of what the fans think it will take Jefferson AND krstic to get him, so really its not that much of an upgrade to really make them championship contendors in my book... better but not that huge of an upgrade.

If the celts meet them in the playoffs they have rondo on kidd, Pierce and Carter cancel each other out and Garnett will dominate JO, who shoots a horrible percentage for a big man.

might sound like hate but i actually really like Jermaine, i think hes better off with the lakers though if they can somehow keep Lamar there.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Well see. Some of us want JO, some don't. I do but not by much. It seems as if we are really pushing towards him though. If it does go down, I'll be looking on the bright side of it, if Kidd and VC can make Mikki Moore into a player, then maybe they can do the same with JO.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Great point. JO might be overrated now, but you put him alongside Jason Kidd and he becomes a vastly better player.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think you're better off with RJ and Krstic's right now and in the future.

This is a brilliant move by Indiana, but not Jersey.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

It's not like Tinsley's that bad a point guard. I don't think being with Kidd would make JO that much better


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> It's not like Tinsley's that bad a point guard. I don't think being with Kidd would make JO that much better



Really? When was the last time Carmelo Anthony, Kobe Bryant and Lebron James ALL complimented Tinsley? Tinsley is a horrible, shoot first PG, ask the Pacers forum. More then half of the Nets big men owe half of there paycheck to Kidd, himself.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> I think you're better off with RJ and Krstic's right now and in the future.
> 
> This is a brilliant move by Indiana, but not Jersey.



Exactly. If we do trade for JO, we better win big now because our future will be tarnished. As of now, our young core consists of RJ, Krstic, Marcus, Wright, Boone and Sean Williams. Pretty solid. Throw in half of those guys and we're stick in a win now or throw away your future situation. 

Hopefully the Pacers do so horrid that they will be foreced to trade Jo at the deadline because he has already said he will opt out. Praying the asking price drops to RJ, Krstic, Collins or RJ, Marcus, Collins.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

7 assists a game last year, 31% from 3, doesn't sound that terrible. JKidd averaged 9 assists last year. So Kidd's better but not THAT much.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> 7 assists a game last year, 31% from 3, doesn't sound that terrible. JKidd averaged 9 assists last year. So Kidd's better but not THAT much.


You don't get it.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Truth34 said:


> They would have a trio almost as good as ours with Kidd, JO and VC. Assuming they'd have to give up RJ and Krstic, what a division the Atlantic would become!!!


It would be old and overrated. :lol: :lol: 

Both Boston and NJ has a two-year window where Detroit, Miami, possibly Orlando and the Cavs are better. NY won't be a cakewalk; Washington will be good with everyone healthy. These teams wouldn't be great but they are better than last year. I guess it will be palatable to watch your conference this year. Also, you can dream it is only August.:biggrin:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Statistics can't allow you to compare JKidd and Tinsley.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Exactly. If we do trade for JO, we better win big now because our future will be tarnished. As of now, our young core consists of RJ, Krstic, Marcus, Wright, Boone and Sean Williams. Pretty solid. Throw in half of those guys and we're stick in a win now or throw away your future situation.
> 
> Hopefully the Pacers do so horrid that they will be foreced to trade Jo at the deadline because he has already said he will opt out. Praying the asking price drops to RJ, Krstic, Collins or RJ, Marcus, Collins.


I'd rather have RJ and Krstic than Jermaine O'Neal. Perhaps its just watching him disappear in the fourth on a regular basis. He's a good player for about the first 30-36 minutes of a game. After that, nothing much.



David_Ortiz said:


> 7 assists a game last year, 31% from 3, doesn't sound that terrible. JKidd averaged 9 assists last year. So Kidd's better but not THAT much.


Do you watch basketball or do you just read box scores?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> You don't get it.


Guess not bud

Will people just ****ing read what they see instead of just glancing at it? I actually admitted that Kidd was better than Tinsley but stats will tell you that Tinsley's not that bad himself. Who says stats don't allow you to compare them? How's Jermaine o'neal going to be any better in NJ (with Vincey around) than in Indiana? How are the Nets going to be better after they trade Jefferson and probably Krstic for him?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Do you watch basketball or do you just read box scores?


WOW

OK everyone yes I watch basketball you people are making this **** sound like I said 'DDDuuuhhhhh Tinsley beter tan Kidd'. I ****ing hate that.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

We understand you said Kidd was better, but you also said "he's not that much better". I'm here to tell you that Kidd is THAT much better. They are in two different leagues. Kidd is a superstar. Tinsley is not.

NJ Nets before Kidd: 26-56
NJ Nets after Kidd : 52-30, trip to NBA Finals. 
Next season: 49-33, another trip to NBA Finals.

Suns before Kidd: 41-41
Suns in first full season with Kidd: 56-26
Suns last season with Kidd: 51-31
Suns next season (without Kidd): 36-46


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> WOW
> 
> OK everyone yes I watch basketball you people are making this **** sound like I said 'DDDuuuhhhhh Tinsley beter tan Kidd'. I ****ing hate that.



When you make comment such as


> So Kidd's better but not THAT much


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Hey, Sox boy...your comment was stupid, and it made it sound like you don't watch the games. On a scale of 1-10, Kidd as a PG is a 9....Tinsley is like a 5.

Portland fan, you're future as a franchise is very bright....but you're still going to the lottery. Just remember "your conference" has lost 2 of the last 4 finals.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll make it easy Jason Kidd's a Hall of Famer, people foget that. 

Jamal Tinsley's never nor will he be an Allstar.

Back on topic I'm one of the Net fans that doesn't want JO. It's not just Kidd that makes players better also the athleticism and unselfish play of NJ. 
Trade away RJ and Krstic even Collins or Marcus Williams and they'd be left with a slow halfcourt team easy to double team. 
Teams would only have to worry about VC and JO the Nets would be worse.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

RW#30 said:


> It would be old and overrated. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Both Boston and NJ has a two-year window where Detroit, Miami, possibly Orlando and the Cavs are better. NY won't be a cakewalk; Washington will be good with everyone healthy. These teams wouldn't be great but they are better than last year. I guess it will be palatable to watch your conference this year. Also, you can dream it is only August.:biggrin:


Everyone got better in the East but Detroit, Miami and the Cavs didn't.
The only one that is still very good is Detroit. Cleveland hasn't signed Verajo or Pavlovich yet.
I don't see how Orlando got that much better with Rashard Lewis when they lost Darko and Grant Hill and their biggest problem was turnovers.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Nets would be better off keeping Jefferson and trying to find an athletic PF.

Martin got that contract not only because of Kidd (thanks Jason), but also because he fit into the Nets style of play.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> The Nets would be better off keeping Jefferson and trying to find an athletic PF.
> 
> Martin got that contract not only because of Kidd (thanks Jason), but also because he fit into the Nets style of play.



I wish, brother, but it's been three years and we still have found no K-Mart replacement. Desperate times. Man, it'd be awesome to see K-Mart waived (extreme wishful thinking) and see him come to the Nets and then they play the Celts in the ECF just like old times.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Mikki Moore was the closest thing we had to KMart. He could actually dunk.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

BDB said:


> Mikki Moore was the closest thing we had to KMart. He could actually dunk.


Yup, to bad he was the size of a toothpick and got handled in the paint going for rebounds. Damn shame.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

whadayagonnado? Praying for Josh Boone and Sean Williams to bring back the beast of the east.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Sean Williams seems like the type of PF that Kidd will make look good. Nets are better off keeping Krstic and Jefferson. Of course, being a Celtics fan, I'd love to see a RJ/Krstic deal made for JO because it would just blow up in your face.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

People are wishing they still had Mikki Moore but dont want JO? Mikki ****ing Moore? 

Come on now.

If the Nets had JO, IMO they would be better suited for a title run, seeing as how they would still have a decent bench, especially compared to the Celtics, not to mention Kidd and Carter have already played together and know what to expect.


And to the person who said it would be easy to double team them? When you're doubling Carter, and doubling JO, how many defenders does that leave to cover the other 3 Nets players?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Sean Williams seems like the type of PF that Kidd will make look good. Nets are better off keeping Krstic and Jefferson. Of course, being a Celtics fan, I'd love to see a RJ/Krstic deal made for JO because it would just blow up in your face.


It would? Why? Because you say it would?

Coming from a fan of a team with 3 good players, and a NBDL team after that, it suprises me that you are so sure the Nets wouldnt be great, but think you're teams got a shot at the title.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

R-Star said:


> People are wishing they still had Mikki Moore but dont want JO? Mikki ****ing Moore?
> 
> Come on now.
> 
> ...


He did lead the league in fg% (Mikki Moore)
I'd take JO but wouldn't trade for him. We could have re-signed MM he just left for more $$.

I disagree the team wouldn't be as deep and wouldn't have the fastbreak attack they have now. And when Jermaine goes down with an injury forget about it.

Jamal Magloire
Jermaine Oneal
Antoine Wright 
Vince Carter
Jason Kidd
Teams would only worry about JO and VC which wouldn't be hard for a good defensive team bc both are slow and the Nets wouldn't have a slasher.
They would welcome Kidd and Toine to shoot and Jamal's not a dominant low post threat.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

R-Star said:


> It would? Why? Because you say it would?
> 
> Coming from a fan of a team with 3 good players, and a NBDL team after that, it suprises me that you are so sure the Nets wouldnt be great, but think you're teams got a shot at the title.


Rajon Rondo is an NBDL player? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

R-Star said:


> It would? Why? Because you say it would?
> 
> Coming from a fan of a team with 3 good players, and a NBDL team after that, it suprises me that you are so sure the Nets wouldnt be great, but think you're teams got a shot at the title.


"Good"? KG is arguably the best player in the NBA. Pierce and Ray are proven multiple allstars still in their prime - if at the end of their prime. Rondo as mentioned is nowhere near an NBDL player - not sure if you watch basketball. Tony Allen before his injury was playing excellent ball. House was solid for the Nets - now he's an NBDL player on the Celtics? Scalabrine is a decent enough role player - especially on a team with 3 allstars. Powe is also a decent role player and tough as hell. Perks was progressing very nicely before his injury. He should have a great season. Pollard? How knows what he has left. Pruit, Wallace, Davis...all rookies. We'll see about them. 

I'll take my chances on that squad over the Nets anyday.


----------

